# Suchprogramm



## xlanhackerx (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo liebe Leute.. ich versuche mich gerade in Visual Basic und baue ein Suchprogramm.
Vorschaubild Suchmaske
So sieht das Grundgerüst aus, welches ich erstmal erstellt habe.
Allerdings komm ich absolut nicht weiter. Ich möchte gerne ein Suchprogramm erstellen, welches folgendes machen muss.. In der Oberen Suchzeile soll man einen Suchbegriff eingeben. Daneben ist der Suchbutton welcher wie sich bestimmt von selber erklärt den Suchvorgang bestätigt. Daneben ist ein Auswahlfenster bei dem verschiedene Datentypen (Jpeg,mp3,avi,mpeg sowie .IFO/.VOB/.BUP also gerippte DVD Sicherungen..

Wofür das ganze 
Also ich besitze eine Externe Netzwerkplatte 400 GB von Freecom.. Auf dieser Platte liegen jetzt sicherungen von Musik,Bildern, Gerippte Filme,avi´s und vieles mehr. Deshalb möchte ich dieses Suchprogramm schreiben um die Suche nach bestimmten Dateitypen zu erleichtern. Aber ich komme einfach nicht weiter.. 

Es muss folgendes beachtet werden:
Er darf nur Suchen unter 192.168.178.26
Er muss irgentwie als exe laufen, denn ich kann nicht überall Visual Basic installieren..

Also vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen...  will natürlich nicht den quellcode haben, sondern tipps, hilfe, und beispielcodes..


Mfg. Oliver


----------



## RudolfG (11. Dezember 2007)

Mal ne gegen Frage.

Wozu das ganze?

Es gibt in Windows eine Suchfunktion mit der du nach den Kriterien Suchen/Filtern kannst.

z. B. willst du nur nach mp3 Liedern suchen dann gibt man in der Suchfunktion z. B. folgendes ein:

*.mp3

Bei der Suche wird das "*"-Zeichen als Platzhalter benutzt.

Weiß du das die Datei vom Typ .IFO ist und der Name mit "ba" anfängt dann lautet der Suchbegriff: 

ba*.IFO

Dann kannst du unter "Suchen in..." noch die Festplatte aussuchen und schon wird nur nach den gewünschten Dateitypen gesucht.

Natürlich möchte ich dich nicht davon abbringen aber es kann ja sein das es nicht mehr nötig ist 

Gruß
Rudolf Grauberger


----------



## xlanhackerx (11. Dezember 2007)

Klar ist die Suchfunktion von Windows einfacher und schneller, allerdings ist es nicht selbst programmiert  Und genau das möchte ich.. Ich möchte mich ja auch ein wenig in Visual Basic eingewöhnen und da bringt mir dein Vorschlag leider recht wenig. Ich habe bis jetzt immer die Sufu von Windows genutzt, aber ein Programm hat mich immer wieder gereizt soetwas zu schreiben. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja immernoch helfen 

Mfg. Oliver


----------



## ronaldh (11. Dezember 2007)

Dann guck Dir doch erstmal diesen Tipp an. 

Da lernst Du schon einiges.

Viele Grüsse
ronaldh


----------

